# Help! my husband hates me



## Meli-melz (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi my name is Meli. I’m new, I came across this wonderful site a while back, but I finally joined. Is nice to find a place where you don’t feel so alone going through problems. I been struggling in my marriage for more than a year and I now need your help more than ever. I feel my husband slipping away, every day we’re further and further apart. I feel alone in the relationship. I feel that he hates me and is irritated by my presence. He snaps at me for no reason, he can careless if he hurts my feelings. He only care about himself, he completely ignores me all day expect when he needs my help or need something from me. And of course, I’m always available waiting for him to use me :| when i try to talk to him, he immediately gets short tempered and dismisses any way he can and just leaves me alone crying, He’s a real jerk. Please help me! 😭😭😭


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

let's go through process of elimination 

does it sound like he is purposely pushing you away even when you do something nice or you are kind to him? if that is the case then look to see if there is someone else.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

What was he like before you married?


----------

